
Small Business Owner Fears U.S.-China Trade War Will Destroy Her Company - DoreenMichele
https://www.npr.org/2018/05/18/611678557/small-business-owner-fears-u-s-china-trade-war-will-destroy-her-company
======
Bucephalus355
Jesus NPR has been really heaping on the neoliberal propaganda in the last
couple of weeks.

Look we’ve already been in a trade war for 10 years. Except it hasn’t been
tariffs, it’s been currency depreciation which in turn helps exports. The
thing is though, just like tariffs, it doesn’t work when everyone does it...

One thing that will work though with tariffs is stopping the flow of global
capital. Global capital flows so fast between so many countries, it destroys
the notion of sovereignty. It makes the law, even for tough-as-nails EU
regulators, really hard to enforce.

